# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Rodrigo "synthol" Ferraz - Before and after synthol.

## Exilus

Remember this guy is 6'5.




(he might have started on that pic)


I believe he looked damn good. especially for that height and natural.

Then he had some fun with the oil.





He posted like 30 videos on youtube of him dancing, stripping, showing off his "awesome" body and 19 inch biceps. Pretty much unbeatable king of douchebags.



^^^^
I want to lock this guy in a room with Rodrigo Ferraz and only one bottle of synthol and see which one kills the other.

----------


## Gaspari1255

That guy is a fvckin dildo. I don't understand why he is so proud of that physique. I'm going to run Synth properly in the next few months in my middle and lower tricep heads. I'll put up before and afters to show the public how Synthol can be a great compound (if used with intelligence)

----------


## Cousinbutch

One thing you can't deny... The boy has got MOVES!

----------


## TRT2010

yeah he is a loser for sure

----------


## dec11

im sick looking at this plastic retard, anything to do with him should be banned on here

----------


## meathead320

Um, why is this in the Pictures of PRO Bodybuilders section? :Hmmmm:

----------


## Exilus

Cuz hes a pro bodybuilder?  :Hmmmm: 

Just didn't know where else to put it.

----------


## maxdose

Cant stand that guy he looks like a coatrack full of oily testicles.

----------


## danielmaco

> That guy is a fvckin dildo. I don't understand why he is so proud of that physique. I'm going to run Synth properly in the next few months in my middle and lower tricep heads. I'll put up before and afters to show the public how Synthol can be a great compound (if used with intelligence)


You already look damn good bro, why risk it?

----------


## Brewster

Why do people keep posting up threads with this f**k head on every forum?
THis is the attention he wants.

----------


## goodlifting

> Cant stand that guy he looks like a coatrack full of oily testicles.


ahahahahahhahahahha!!!!

----------


## Gaspari1255

Thanks for the compliment. I lack triceps big time. Every male in my family has their side of the arm as flat as a wall. I'm going to probably start a log to whenver I get around to using it (probably closer to winter).

----------


## UberSteroids

This guy looks like sh!t... what a way to F yourself up. He looked much better before.

----------


## bjpennnn

toool box

----------


## HawaiianPride.

I want to inflate him.

----------


## NVR2BIG1

Synthol definitely has its place in bodybuilding, these are just examples of people who use too much of it.

----------


## bufftiger

he looks deformed

----------


## Kiki



----------


## Exilus

Lol!

----------


## robofish

Hahahahaha

----------


## Peace Missile

Lol....

----------


## D7M

Is it just me, or does this pic look incredibly photo shopped?

----------


## Public Enemy

I was thinking the same thing. His body looks like a ken toy or some shit. His shoulders and his biceps do not go along at all imo..

----------


## Far from massive

I used to do a little MMA in my younger days and even now I bet if he were bent over I could hit em with a flying knee to the pec and make oil shoot out his nose ....but by the same token he could probably slip free of any hold I could put him into.

Seriously though, just a damn shame to see a good lookin kid destroy himself like that...

PS the thong pic was excellent!

----------


## JinNtonic

He did a good job then f'ed it all up. WTF

----------


## danielmaco

Is it possible for him to reverse the damages? I read somewhere on here, that synthol only stays in your system for around 5 months?

----------


## Far from massive

It would seem that if with normal usage it goes away in a few months that using it in huge quantities it would take the body longer to eliminate it. Then on top of that just imagine the changes the muscles would go through as it dissapeared unevenly and the challenge the skin etc. would have adapting to the change in deminsion.

----------


## gladmax

I like his tank top, it looks like something a drunk white trash lady on cops would come running out of the trailer in lol

----------


## Hard2Gain

This is what he needs to do!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVUox...eature=related

Man that is just nasty!

----------


## Hard2Gain

After seeing some of the other clips on youtube of people getting drained I seriously have no interest in even considering using this crap.

----------


## JBarron

He forgot to hit his forearms.

----------


## Natureboy71

With all that crap in there, wouldn't it feel f'cked up just moving around doing daily normal stuff? Could he even work out normally when you go to this extreme?

----------


## bdzemske

> This is what he needs to do!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVUox...eature=related
> 
> Man that is just nasty!


oh WOW! that is horrid

----------


## vettewreck

Theres nothing more id like to do than bump into this tool in a club where you know hes walking around thinking hes the sh!t and shoulder check the fvck out of him, call him out on his synthol, then beat the brakes off him, then fvck his stupid gf. lol

----------


## Legal-steroids

on youtube there are a few videos of "mr synthol 2009" , and last week they just posted synthol's newest animal "mr. synthol 2010" lol
and last but not least you can vote on "synthol's sexiest man" LMAOOOOO. I happen to think synthol has a place in the sport if used correctly. 2 interesting things. All the infections being caused (which are all over youtube) are from 2 products only. 1 is ADE by labovet which is a veterinary vitamin in an oil suspension. In summary not oonly do these people get vitamin poisoning, but the micro-binders are not designed to be metabolized by a human body, let alone intramuscular. That is why cattle and equine usually get subcutaneous injections with specific products with binders or time release agents. The second was told to me by a customer of mine from brasil. I was even unaware of this. If you go to google images or facebook and see what almost appears to be a product line bearing the name "synthol" on them, those are oral-mouthwash products by glaxosmithkline!!! Due to the language barrier hundreds od brazilian and latin americans injected the "synthol" !!!
((((I'm not promoting but I do sell it and that is why I know so much. No links and no spam i promise lol)))) The one guy told be it burned shot after shot and he assumed the inflammation was the desired result LMAO. Crazy !!! In my opinion, a good, safe sterile product, USED correctly is hugely beneficial. I got customers who use it and there is just no way you could tell. I don;t think anyone has gotten an infection or sick off of "legitimate synthol". Just my 2 cents.

----------


## Bull_Nuts

what a tool

----------


## Public Enemy

> This is what he needs to do!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVUox...eature=related
> 
> Man that is just nasty!


He totally is jizzing out of his bicep.

----------


## Milldog52

He obviously worked hard in the first place as he was looking very tidy, but yet again it gets to peoples head and this is the out come! Silly muppet acting and looking like one. 
What a waste of a decent physique.

----------


## AlwaysNatural

> That guy is a fvckin dildo. I don't understand why he is so proud of that physique. I'm going to run Synth properly in the next few months in my middle and lower tricep heads. I'll put up before and afters to show the public how Synthol can be a great compound (if used with intelligence)


Are you serious? If you are, then I think you should inject it into your legs too brother and after a few months lets have a video of a doctor draining pus from your arms and legs on YouTube.

----------


## ranging1

i personly dont believe he used synthol, synthol doesnt give muscles that effect, i think he used something else

----------


## scrunnyronnie

whatever it was, he damaged his physique.

----------


## dec11

massive REPOST. anything with this assholes name attached to it should be banned from this site

----------


## Kouga53

http://www.thomas-galvin.com/blog/wp...l/Synthol5.jpg


I die a little inside..

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> http://www.thomas-galvin.com/blog/wp...l/Synthol5.jpg


That guy only did upper arms and shoulders? So ODD! Minor mental health issue there.

----------


## Kouga53

> That guy only did upper arms and shoulders? So ODD! Minor metal health issue there.


Looks like it... I think he's sponsored by Castrol...

----------


## jla1986

Wow that was ****ing sick how much do you think this kid could of used.

----------


## bjpennnn

Honestly at this point I feel like he has some sick and twisted view about his self like girls ha anorexia because they think they are fat...this guy will get his own mental illness named after him.

----------


## 38jumper38

If you have the guts:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4IMb0EwvHE 

I couldn't see all, looks terrible..... just lazy people...don't wanna hit the gym......

----------


## Public Enemy

You need to be really ****ed in the head to use synthol. Laziness.

----------


## J_420

just to clarify... most of this guys are not using synthol they use a compound known as ADE wich is a vitamin that in brasil is administered to cows... synthol in brasil is almost non existemt while ade is everywhere.
there have been couple if deaths linked to ADE ... sad but true.

----------


## PurpleOnes

When I look at his skin it reminds me that plastic material that they use in dolls.

----------


## dec11

please dont bump this retard thread..........

----------

